

The Computer Language Benchmarks Game - beamatronic
http://benchmarksgame.alioth.debian.org/

======
igouy
[http://shipilev.net/talks/jvmls-
July2014-benchmarking.pdf](http://shipilev.net/talks/jvmls-
July2014-benchmarking.pdf)

    
    
        Slide 6/75 Theory: Why would people benchmark?
        Slide 7/75 Theory: In the name of Holywar
        My favorite example: Computer Language Benchmarks Game
    

In the name of Teaching

Replace very-wrong ideas with less-wrong ideas.

